# Another Trajedy



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Had an unoccupied sailboat float into our cove this afternoon. Neighbor tied it down and called 911. Life vest sitting untouched on the seat of the small sailboat, obviously not worn. Game wardens and Onalaska Search and Rescue looking for him right now. Very sad. I didn't know him, but he lives in our subdivision (Twin Harbors) and I always saw him out sailing by himself. God Bless and prayers for his family. Wear your life vest!! These stories are becoming way too frequent and very preventable.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Prayers for him & his family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I see him often, prayers sent !!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sad---I saw him around 3pm yesterday getting ready to go out as I was coming in from a rough boat ride. Wind was pretty strong.

Kinda weird. As I was going out in my pontoon-for the first time in 7 years we have lived up here I wore my life jacket and hooked up my kill switch.

I think it was because of the drowning last week or maybe a premonition--dunno. Even in a slow stable pontoon boat--I hadn't thought much about a medical problem that might incapacitate me. No more...

Or it could have been that at almost 73 yrs old I finally realized I am no longer bulletproof and invisible. 

There is a real sadness in our little community today. You never know. Some day we will all see someone for the last time I guess. Stay safe.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers to the family so sad.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent to the family.
Y'all be careful on the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> Sad---*I saw him around 3pm yesterday *getting ready to go out as I was coming in from a rough boat ride. Wind was pretty strong.
> 
> Kinda weird. As I was going out in my pontoon-for the first time in 7 years we have lived up here I wore my life jacket and hooked up my kill switch.
> 
> ...


Norm...his little sailboat came to rest in our cove around 3:45 to 4:00 yesterday afternoon, so you may have been the very last person to see him alive. His boat is still tied down in our cove with a life vest (the old Mae West type) used for a seat cushion. I guess someone will come get it today?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Praying for the family and friends.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> Norm...his little sailboat came to rest in our cove around 3:45 to 4:00 yesterday afternoon, so you may have been the very last person to see him alive. His boat is still tied down in our cove with a life vest (the old Mae West type) used for a seat cushion. I guess someone will come get it today?


Wow---if that's the case it must have happened quickly after he got into the boat--hopefully that will narrow the search area....I remember being in my house after putting my boat to bed at 3:20 so I saw him a few minutes before that. Saw the game wardens this morning working just around the point from my house and Jackson's--they were working the bank between Jackson's and where the Alfords lived.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I was talking to a man in Twin Harbors a short time ago about his sailboat and his love for sailing. I have always enjoyed seeing sailboats on LL and I have been toying with the idea of getting one myself. He was a quiet man but friendly once he realized I was interested in sailing and not in stealing his boat. He was very knowledgeable about his boat and the water. I hope this wasn't the same man (or anyone, for that matter). If so, I am surprised and heartbroken. 

I have thought that these tragedies typically happen to those who are inexperienced on the water during a storm or with alcohol involved. But these last two have woken me up to realize that it can happen to anyone at any time, even the most experienced. And to reinforce always wearing a PFD and kill switch.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wondering if anyone that inspected the boat noticed if there was any water in the boat... maybe it rolled and he fell out. As hard as that wind was blowing he was probably going pretty fast downwind. Boat would definitely run off and leave him until the sail quit working properly I would think. I know he was fairly skilled.

Normally he would paddle out away from his dock before unfurling the sail because with the predominant south wind we are usually very calm & he would have to get a ways out before catching a wind.

Yesterday was different tho' Hard north/northwest wind---was even rough on me getting in and out of my boatslip... He was no stranger to the north wind tho as he sailed almost every day since he moved in up here. 

Wish I had talked to him now & told him how rough it was down towards the big lake....But like I said---he seemed to be very accomplished.......


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, how very sad... one never knows when our Lord calls us home! Prayers for his Family!


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

Search boats are still out as of 1:15pm Saturday. So sad


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> Wondering if anyone that inspected the boat noticed if there was any water in the boat... maybe it rolled and he fell out. As hard as that wind was blowing he was probably going pretty fast downwind. Boat would definitely run off and leave him until the sail quit working properly I would think. I know he was fairly skilled.
> 
> Normally he would paddle out away from his dock before unfurling the sail because with the predominant south wind we are usually very calm & he would have to get a ways out before catching a wind.
> 
> ...


The interior of the boat was dry as a bone. There was a small knapsack and he had an insulated drink cup that still had ice in it. He wasn't out long.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> The interior of the boat was dry as a bone. There was a small knapsack and he had an insulated drink cup that still had ice in it. He wasn't out long.


wow---sounds like a medical thing or the sail hit him.....sounds like it happened less than an hour from when I saw him walking towards his dock... wish I had paid more attention to my timeline.... I believe I walked into my house at 10 till 3 & didn't see him after that. I did scan the lake with my binocs before 320 & didn't see him but he could have still been on the dock.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

They located the body around 1:30 this afternoon. I really didn't think they would find him. This will make it much easier on the family...hopefully.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

So sad! Prayers to family 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

So Sad the story is on POLKCOUNTYTODAY.COM. under top headlines. 

RIP our friend. He went out doing what he loved. 

"He was an avid sail boater"... Onalaska Man Drowns While Boating, ONALASKA, May 6, 2017 

Please friends it is not worth your safety to go on that water if you have not looked at the forecast and keep an eye on the changing conditions. That wind can come up in a minute so please wear your PDF and be safe.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The only thing that makes this even half way bearable is that he died doing what he loves. I sincerely believe that makes a difference.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

With every one of these heart breaks it makes me more and more aware of how valuable the new PFD's are. Prayers sent .


----------



## Jmor73 (Mar 17, 2017)

Prayers for family


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sad. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I know this family well, having worked for his son's company for five years. This is heart breaking, they really are good people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

God Bless this man and his family......this is truly a horrific tragedy for any family to have to endure.

Prayer for the family.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ALL safety rules/laws were written in blood. RIP Sailor.


----------

